# A box making vacation in England



## a1Jim

thanks for the review


----------



## NormG

Thanks for the information. What a great time can be had while you learn.


----------



## Triumph1

Wow…I am truly jealous of your trip and class time. I have only dreamed of taking his classes! I have all his books and consider him to be the ultimate box maker…well…I truly enjoy Peter Lloyds boxes also. Thank you for posting this and I cannot wait to see what you make after his teachings.


----------



## longgone

Sounds like it doesn't get any better than that. A great trip and learning experience involving something you are passionate about.


----------



## RocklerWoodworking

Fabulous review! Thanks for sharing! We've shared a link to this on our Facebook Page!


----------



## Johnnyblot

I can state for the record that the above is entirely TRUE. My wife also had a great time going off in our car having a look around the local area while I soaked up every minute in Andrew's workshop. Truly one of the happiest times in my life.
Cheers,
John.


----------

